# Аккордеон Баркарола,ремонт



## Vlad Gurzhi (5 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте,форумчане!У меня аккордеон "баркарола", кто занимался ремонтом такого аккордеона-хотелось заменить пружины на рычагах клавишей ,они прослаблены-подскажите,где достать новые, и менял ли кто самостоятельно?Спасибо


----------



## ze_go (5 Фев 2014)

если не ржавые, то зачем менять? 
их можно просто отрегулировать по нажиму (ослабить-усилить)


----------



## VikVlDem (6 Фев 2014)

Подскажите, а как можно усилить пружину? Иногда возникает такая необходимость.


----------



## ze_go (6 Фев 2014)

изменением угла рычагов (на пружинах кручения)
уменьшением-увеличением расстояний между витками (на пружинах растяжения)


----------

